# Chambered Nautilus



## fmw (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## otherprof (Aug 13, 2016)

fmw said:


>


I really like this image, from composition to color. I did find my eye being drawn by the white scratches on the shell at four o'clock.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool


----------



## davholla (Aug 16, 2016)

The image has gone.


----------

